# Looking for a trainer - Redding, CA area



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

I was planning on taking Kimber (6 months old) to her breeder for training. It is just to far of a drive (6+ hours round trip) for an hour of training. I live in the sticks outside of Redding and I am looking for a trainer. I would like to do obedience and tracking. I am an hour from Redding, Mt. Shasta, or Shingletown. Any of those areas would work. Any leads?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The only trainers I can think of close to that area that I would use are:

James Reed at True Haus 
German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

or Dennis Gulla at Sierra Canine 
Sierra Canine - Professional Dog Training in Chico, Yuba City and Surrounding Areas


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

We got Kimber from True Haus and would love to go there, but it is a 3+ hour drive one way. Makes it tough for the hour long training sessions. 

I have an email out to Sierra Canine seeing if he comes up to the Redding area.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Mikey von said:


> We got Kimber from True Haus and would love to go there, but it is a 3+ hour drive one way. Makes it tough for the hour long training sessions.
> 
> I have an email out to Sierra Canine seeing if he comes up to the Redding area.




There is another person from shingle town that train with true haus. Who's your dog out of? Parents?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Trigger and Cat


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

I contacted Dennis at Sierra Canine and he does doing training in the Redding area every other week. We start this coming Friday.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Found one. Dennis Gulla with Sierra Canine comes up fairly close to us twice a month. We start on Friday. Thanks for the lead Myco!


----------

